# Home Theater Build #1



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just completed these L C R 3 way speakers for a client... I only had 2 weeks to meet the deadline so forgive the lack of timeline assembly pics .... I also built 2 sub cabinets as well, so this morning is the first day I havent been covered in sawdust, wood glue and spray adhesive ... I chose MOREL / Dayton drivers based on many reviews and budget (ALL Morel drivers are 20% off this month on PE :clap: ) and came up with this 3 way WMTTMW design... The budget was $3000 and I came in just under that including drivers, wood et all....

SO having stayed up til 12 last night to finish out as my deadline for install is Friday... The initial listening test last night with my Denon receiver and a Marantz SACD player surpassed even my highest expectations.... I will post more listening review after the install on Friday ... so here they are


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, great looking speakers! That center is massive looking. What size drivers are those? Guessing 8" from looking at the pics. I really wish I had that kind of talent but nice job!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

These are the drivers

Dayton PT2C-8 Planar tweeters
Morel EM 428 4" DPC Cone Midrange
Morel CAW 938 9" Cast Frame Woofer
JL Audio 13W3-4 subwoofers

Thanks for the compliment ... very proud as this is my first build to order :T


----------



## Kelvartis (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks awesome, are you going to make some of those black cloth covers for them next?

Are there any special internal structures for those? Is air volume a factor behind the mids?

Idk what hit me but I've been trying to learn everything audio for months but haven't taken the time until now to even question home audio mids / highs.

Edit: What kind of crossovers did you use?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice! I bet they sound great too


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kelvartis said:


> Looks awesome, are you going to make some of those black cloth covers for them next?
> 
> Are there any special internal structures for those? Is air volume a factor behind the mids?
> 
> ...


The client likes the look so much that there are no plans for a cover at this point .. Also used as main material to cover was a nice stretch velveteen from local fabric store.. The intention was to copy the projector screen border felt.. It was a very close match and inexpensive.. $35 for enough to cover all 3 speakers...but is difficult to work with so dont say I didnt warn you...

Volume for the mids was calculated into the structure and i used poly-fill to dampen the sound a bit,,,Same with the woofers... recommended Volumes for internal structure are given on the manufactures web page...

Crossover is a Dayton 3 way @ 625 / 5k but im working on a custom xover .... 

The velveteen finish turned out very well but wrapping that around the ends proved too difficult so I just capped the ends with a 3/4 and rounded off the edges....leftover black paint from the subs ....

You may have noticed that there is a toe in / front angle built in .. This is due to the length of the front wall in the Theater room which is very wide and since these are replacing the in walls LCR which are also too far apart L vs R .... They will also cover the holes left by the inwalls .. Conveniently i can use the holes to put bracing inside the walls to support the new On walls...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Wow, great looking speakers! That center is massive looking. What size drivers are those? Guessing 8" from looking at the pics. I really wish I had that kind of talent but nice job!



Thanks... It is huge but it will fit nicely under the 133 inch screen and the Dimensions of the room are huge so it will definitely fill in better than the existing 2 way which is tiny in comparison :bigsmile:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Those are some great looking speakers and subs! Lucky client you have there, awesome work! :T What are the drivers in the subs and what's the design (tune and whatnot)? I'm not super familiar with all the variety there is out there.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

BD55 said:


> Those are some great looking speakers and subs! Lucky client you have there, awesome work! :T What are the drivers in the subs and what's the design (tune and whatnot)? I'm not super familiar with all the variety there is out there.


The subs are JL Audio 13W3 4ohm... tuning at 30hz and driven by a new CROWN XLS 1500 Drivercore...

Funny Ive allready installed these in the media room where the new speakers are going... When a played a test tone @ 35hz all the sconce light fixtures and movie poster frames started rattling reeealy bad ... so we had to go around and gorilla glue all the glass fixtures to the metal frames and velcro all the movie poster frames to the wall :rofl:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice! :clap:..They are some mean looking speakers!! I bet they sound as good as they look..Well done..:T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice looking speakers! They must sound so much better then the in wall speakers,just a guess. I really like the center channel,I see far to many small center channel speakers ,and it makes me sad.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great looking speakers! I'm sure they'll rock the house if needed or play a lullaby...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Impressive build! Nice work. I look forward to hearing more about the design.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are some first rate looking DIY's. I bet that guy is tickeled pink over getting all that for 3K.
Nicely done!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Kudo's to PartsExpress.com. They made it possible affordable and easy as click to order.... They are highly recommended :T:T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

So today was install day for these massive on wall speakers.... I had originally planned to sink them into the walls but after discussing that idea we dicided it would be a massive mess to cut all the drywall out and studs where necessary - specially for the center channel... They do look awsome mounted on wall if I do say so myself.. They match the screen border in texture, color and beveled profile....The client was very happy.... A hard days work made alot easier with 2 ideas.... I made a stand to hold the speakers up while I bolted them to the wall...Second was, after removing the original in walls I screwed 2x8 blocks to the inside of the drywall ... This gave me plenty of support to bolt the speakers to by removing the woofers and sinking 1/4 x 3 lag bolts through the speaker cabinet into the 2x8 blocks behind ...  
Install went smooth and without a hitch...


----------



## Paulcet (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice clean installation, and very cool looking speakers! I agree they look great without covers. Are you getting good off-axis response from the center channel with that driver configuration? Also, just curious what's the weight of each speaker?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

B- one said:


> Very nice looking speakers! They must sound so much better then the in wall speakers,just a guess. I really like the center channel,I see far to many small center channel speakers ,and it makes me sad.


Exactly - The most important speaker in a surround sound system - So often a smaller 2 or 3 way design used to accommodate limited space or aesthetics... No compromise here :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Also wanted to give mention to the screen and projector ...Its a SCREEN INOVATIONS 133'' in Lunar Grey which had a small defect on the original shipment but they quickly sent a new screen to replace at no charge and were very curtious....how often do we see that in the industry ??
The projector is a JVC X55 IDLA with 4k eShift technology .... It was calibrated the morning of the speaker install and looks AmAzing....the 3D is also the best Ive seen yet ...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> Nice clean installation, and very cool looking speakers! I agree they look great without covers. Are you getting good off-axis response from the center channel with that driver configuration? Also, just curious what's the weight of each speaker?


I have't the eqipment to measure the actual room response as of yet.... The Daytons are a bit directional and this also figured into my design with the toe in angle and left right as opposed to stacking them top bottom in the tweeter design of the CC ... now the sweet spot is right up the middle of the 2 row seating and sounded just as good in either row but obviously this system sounds best mid room (15ft) .... I plan on trying some bass traps and absorption panels after the speakers get broken in as there seems to be some pretty significant reflections .....
The weight of ea speaker was about 90 lbs...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Those are some first rate looking DIY's. I bet that guy is tickeled pink over getting all that for 3K.
> Nicely done!


Your absolutely correct... We were comparing similar designs like the Martin Logan Edge which retails for $1650 each and the Atlantic Technology IWTS-30 LCR @ $1370 ea... :spend: And those prices did not include 2 13inch subs .... So it didnt take alot of convincing to go DIY ... And I will put my design in a shootout next to theres all day long :flex:


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice build and install!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice build and install!


Thank you...I really appreciate the compliments bc this was my first install for a client...


----------



## dasha (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice ?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations on such an amazing build it looks wonderful. I have also been running a jl 13w3 powered by a dayton spa 500 but now know I need to make a twin and change the amp lol. What receiver or pre/amp are you customers using for the lcr's out of curiosity? What program did you use to determine your cabinet size?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Congratulations on such an amazing build it looks wonderful. I have also been running a jl 13w3 powered by a dayton spa 500 but now know I need to make a twin and change the amp lol. What receiver or pre/amp are you customers using for the lcr's out of curiosity? What program did you use to determine your cabinet size?


The AVR is a YAMAHA RX-A2010 and a CROWN XLS 1500 on the subs

Volumes were taken from the manufactures website

This was the first time I had used the CROWN amp for LFE....So far its been very satisfying....The LFE on this project is well - the look on peoples faces when they hear that monster walking down the street in PACIFIC RIM says it all .....:unbelievable:


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes your are absolutely correct the lfe in Pacific Rim may be the best I have heard. I bought it after I read Mike Edwards review here and glad I did. So my next question for you is were you smiling ear to ear along with your customers during your demo after the install, or were you able to stay composed lol. No seriously though I know you said this was your first custom build but how did you decide on the jl's for the subs? Don't get me wrong I love the one I have and will be changing my amp and adding another, just wanted to here someone else's opinion on them.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Yes your are absolutely correct the lfe in Pacific Rim may be the best I have heard. I bought it after I read Mike Edwards review here and glad I did. So my next question for you is were you smiling ear to ear along with your customers during your demo after the install, or were you able to stay composed lol. No seriously though I know you said this was your first custom build but how did you decide on the jl's for the subs? Don't get me wrong I love the one I have and will be changing my amp and adding another, just wanted to here someone else's opinion on them.


I actually had them for almost 2 ½ yrs... bought them on sale for half price and was going to use them in my car at the time. Of course when I went to test them on my own sound system they sounded so good, my car never even saw them once...A month before this install I had replaced my beloved JL's with the new Dayton Ultimaxx 15's just because I had some time and money.. So the JL's were just sitting there begging when I made the custom 3 ways for this guys HT and it I just put 1 and 1 together since I knew the guy only had some awful sounding Polk subs... I wasn't going to let the glory of my 3 ways be muffed by some cheap subs.... So I got on JL's webpage and got the vented volume / cabinet specs.... I would up with a tuning of about 35hz and the boxes weighed so much it took 2 of us to carry them downstairs to the media room at client #1..They sound so solid and have so much impact in that large room that frankly I was floored....
He really didn't think they would make much of a difference compared to the Polk's.... YA... when we first heard them at 3/4 volume with DEADMOU5E playing we both just started laughing :rofl2: ....HA then I was like watch this... and put on my BASS MECHANICS cd with a sweep tone from 80 down to 10 hz ....we thought the glass in his expensive light sconces was going to break...and the movie posters were nearly bouncing off the hooks as well :hsd: .. so gorilla glue on the sconces and 3/4 inch Velcro on all the movie posters :rofl: The CROWN xls1500 is a huge + for the $399...:T
So everyone who comes over to client#1's house is asking " WOW what kind of speakers are those fronts and what kind of subs are those?"  So Im hopefully going into the speaker building business full time soon 
JL Audio subs were my first sub where I was asking myself ' hmm its so tight and clean sounding :bigsmile: I didnt realize how crummy my subs were before... All I can add is when you build your box brace it well and then add another layer of 3/4 mdf on the outside !


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

All I can say is WOW my friend, very impressive especially within the time frame involved and your first Custom Install :yikes: :clap:
Cheers Jeffrey


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice setup. 

Two questions, what is client#1 using for surrounds to match your awesome speakers?

And

Which cd has the sweep on it?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nuwisha said:


> Very nice setup.
> 
> Two questions, what is client#1 using for surrounds to match your awesome speakers?
> 
> ...


As of now the surrounds are VISUAL PERFORMANCE VP67 LCR but we have plans to upgrade them to match the LCR's....we're kinda giving his checkbook a rest :spend:

The BASSMEKANIK cd Ive had since 2001 when I used to compete is DB Drags... I couldnt find a link to it but many of their cd's have sweep tones and are the Ultimate subwoofer test and demo's :hsd:

found it 

http://www.amazon.com/Sonic-Overload-Bass-Mekanik/dp/B000007OFN


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> As of now the surrounds are VISUAL PERFORMANCE VP67 LCR but we have plans to upgrade them to match the LCR's....we're kinda giving his checkbook a rest :spend: The BASSMEKANIK cd Ive had since 2001 when I used to compete is DB Drags... I couldnt find a link to it but many of their cd's have sweep tones and are the Ultimate subwoofer test and demo's :hsd:


Sweet, many thanks. 

I hope you get some more clients after this build. 

Good luck!


----------



## redrider_99 (Mar 9, 2010)

They look fantastic alone and even better installed.

Nice work!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you Redrider:bigsmile:


----------



## pacogun (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice build. Well done!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

pacogun said:


> Nice build. Well done!


Thank you.. I do appreciate the compliments.... Its not often that someone turns me loose on a speaker project... 

Thurs the EMOTIVA XPA 3 will be here ....Then we'll find out what these babies can really do :gulp:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Best of luck and more clients to you! :jiggy:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

vann_d said:


> Best of luck and more clients to you! :jiggy:


Thanks Vann D


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got the go ahead to start building matching surrounds for the mains... After some thought about design we decide to try something that would be appealing visually and not just a boring box..The surround sides Im modeling to look like the sconce lights ... I think the rears are going to be a simple wedge shape namely bc they are ceiling mounts and a wedge will accommodate driver alignment....
Heres the initial start ... will finish in black velvet like the mains...the drivers are
MOREL 8"
MOREL 4"
DAYTON PT2-C8
Dayton xovers


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome looking forward to the final result. How much of a difference did the xpa 3 make with the others you built?


----------



## Paulcet (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing your results! Hope you have more than 2 weeks to finish.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Awesome looking forward to the final result. How much of a difference did the xpa 3 make with the others you built?


Before the EMOTIVA was added we honestly never pushed the YAMAHA AVR hard at all for fear it would damage the speakers with clipping distortions and or damage the YAMAHA amp stage with too much of an impedance load....
That said the XPA 3 is in FULL control of the LCR's !!! as we demo'd some very dynamic classical music - my favorites and even at a modest volume its very musical and still has alot of punch in the mid bass - at higher volumes it the dynamics were just off the hook.... we played some DEADMAU5E and some FM BELFAST both with alot of bass beats and synth bass that nearly made us sterile .... Im trying like mad to get the surrounds finished and was delayed by the UPS backup and I decided to make a design change - the surrounds now have an angled side instead of squared which took me 2 days worth of experimenting on the table saw to get it perfect ...will have the surrounds ready by Tues and the surround backs by Sat ....I am now a believer in EMOTIVA amplifiers....:T


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Before the EMOTIVA was added we honestly never pushed the YAMAHA AVR hard at all for fear it would damage the speakers with clipping distortions and or damage the YAMAHA amp stage with too much of an impedance load....
> That said the XPA 3 is in FULL control of the LCR's !!! as we demo'd some very dynamic classical music - my favorites and even at a modest volume its very musical and still has alot of punch in the mid bass - at higher volumes it the dynamics were just off the hook.... we played some DEADMAU5E and some FM BELFAST both with alot of bass beats and synth bass that nearly made us sterile .... Im trying like mad to get the surrounds finished and was delayed by the UPS backup and I decided to make a design change - the surrounds now have an angled side instead of squared which took me 2 days worth of experimenting on the table saw to get it perfect ...will have the surrounds ready by Tues and the surround backs by Sat ....I am now a believer in EMOTIVA amplifiers....:T


Sorry to hear about your ups experience along with fed ex they were not prepared this year from whats been said. What you have built so far has been amazing and hope you find more clients so you can keep it up. You mentioned you were working on a different crossover for the lcr's. I was wondering if you still were or if your client is happy with the current setup especially that now you are running the xpa3? Also after you ran the calibration on the yamaha what did it set your lcr's crossover point I would guess it set them to full band. Once you have everything installed and final do you have any movies picked out for a full demo? With both the Jl's and everything else you have made I am willing to wager Pacific Rim will still knock his posters off the wall as well as maybe break his light fixtures. Just make sure you have some gorilla glue and gorilla tape on hand lol.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Sorry to hear about your ups experience along with fed ex they were not prepared this year from whats been said. What you have built so far has been amazing and hope you find more clients so you can keep it up. You mentioned you were working on a different crossover for the lcr's. I was wondering if you still were or if your client is happy with the current setup especially that now you are running the xpa3? Also after you ran the calibration on the yamaha what did it set your lcr's crossover point I would guess it set them to full band. Once you have everything installed and final do you have any movies picked out for a full demo? With both the Jl's and everything else you have made I am willing to wager Pacific Rim will still knock his posters off the wall as well as maybe break his light fixtures. Just make sure you have some gorilla glue and gorilla tape on hand lol.


Thank you much for the compliments... My research on crossovers so far is that they can get very expensive for the best parts ...that leaves me to believe that the middle of the road parts will not yeild any significant improvements ... on top of that is the selling point which is difficult given we already have $50 per crossover invested .... At present we have a new MARANTZ 5008 in place of the YAMAHA....The YAMAHA was under powering the system and I really did not like the decoding schemes - difficulty knowing which surround mode was in play - and it lacked a 7.1 analog input which I really want for the HTPC / ASUS sound card.... Both receivers had the LCRs at FULL bandwidth but I now have this set to 60hz... 
Yes Pacific Rim is my new demo default :hsd: 

Im sending out a few local invites to AV companies for a demo and possibly a deal for selling directly to them.... that would be my dream come true


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The surrounds were very difficult to get just right but Im very happy with the results :T... The MOREL 8" woofer is very punchy and will serve as an excellent surround driver and I will probably use it to upgrade my own system soon...

The rear surrounds should be ready by Saturday - Im installing these tomorrow


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

NOTE to DIYers - BUY A JASPER 240 CIRCLE JIG for your router !!! (PARTS EXPRESS.com) _I cant believe_ I waited this long to get it.... I had all my holes cut for the surrounds in about 20 min and the cutouts are perfect every time :clap:


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> The surrounds were very difficult to get just right but Im very happy with the results :T... The MOREL 8" woofer is very punchy and will serve as an excellent surround driver and I will probably use it to upgrade my own system soon...
> 
> The rear surrounds should be ready by Saturday - Im installing these tomorrow


Wow those turned out better than I imagined. Can't wait to here your initial impression on them. Congratulations on this build so far seems like you are having a lot of fun with it. Not to mention all the time and thought you must have put into it to make it right.


----------



## Lankford12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Incredible job on the speaker set, I was wandering what the jl subs are tuned to and what the enclosure size and volume are? That's the perfect size sub and enclosure I'm looking for..


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got the surrounds installed today though we had to do some patchwork on the Sheet rock - due to the fact that I made the new on walls skinnier at the bottom - a better aesthetic look I think.. anyways my client had a few friends over for new years festivus and we all took a listen at various volume levels . I played one of my fav DEADMOUS5 tunes "MATHS" and set the volume to about 85% .... everyone just looked at each other with their mouth open... After that I played PACIFIC RIM where the Kijui monster is chasing the little girl down the street , then they just started laughing - Later I overheard one of the wives saying to her husband that if he ever hired me to put in a system with that much bass she would move out ! :rofl: 
The new surrounds are a out of the park homerun and MOREL drivers from PARTS EXPRESS.com continue to impress the socks off of me and my clients....
Looks like Ive got 2 prospective orders for more speakers :bigsmile:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lankford12 said:


> Incredible job on the speaker set, I was wandering what the jl subs are tuned to and what the enclosure size and volume are? That's the perfect size sub and enclosure I'm looking for..


As Ive said there were my old subs I got on sale at Tweeter and have a very tight bass sound that does play the low notes really well...at a fraction of the cost of the W7 13's ....

Here are the internal volumes from JL for a tune of 25hz.. The final dimensions of my cabinet were roughly 19x25x20 .... After i had the initial box made I added another layer of 3/4 mdf which solidified them greatly (knocking on the cabinet is like knocking on the sidewalk) but unfortunately now they weigh about 140lbs each...:yikes:

. Wall Thickness	3/4 in / 19 mm
Front Baffle Thickness	0.75 in / 19 mm
Volume (net int.)	2.5 cu ft / 70.8 L
External Width (W)	23.625 in / 600 mm
External Height (H)	17 in / 432 mm
External Depth (D)	18 in / 457 mm
Internal Slot Port Width (SW)	1.5 in / 38 mm
Internal Slot Port Height (SH)	15.5 in / 394 mm
Internal Slot Port Depth (SD)	36.25 in / 921 mm
Port Extension Length (EL)	17.5 in / 445 mm
Tune to	25 Hz
F3	36 Hz


link is here 

http://www.jlaudio.com/13w3v3-8-car-audio-w3v3-subwoofer-drivers-92158


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Got the surrounds installed today though we had to do some patchwork on the Sheet rock - due to the fact that I made the new on walls skinnier at the bottom - a better aesthetic look I think.. anyways my client had a few friends over for new years festivus and we all took a listen at various volume levels . I played one of my fav DEADMOUS5 tunes "MATHS" and set the volume to about 85% .... everyone just looked at each other with their mouth open... After that I played PACIFIC RIM where the Kijui monster is chasing the little girl down the street , then they just started laughing - Later I overheard one of the wives saying to her husband that if he ever hired me to put in a system with that much bass she would move out ! :rofl:
> The new surrounds are a out of the park homerun and MOREL drivers from PARTS EXPRESS.com continue to impress the socks off of me and my clients....
> Looks like Ive got 2 prospective orders for more speakers :bigsmile:


Impressive, i suppose it is safe to assume his light fixtures and posters survived this go around? Also you can just make sure the other wives no you can dial down the bass it is not a cause for divorce or moving out lol. I do believe her comment was a great compliment to you and what you have done in a narrow time frame. Glad to here u may get more builds, I may have to hit you up for some prices sometime in the coming months.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally after weeks of sweat and being covered in sawdust the surround rears were installed last night completing this 7.1 DIY speaker project... Thanks again to all the compliments and inspiration from Home Theater Shack...
Next we will be tweaking the room with REW - Ive ordered a microphone for calibration... Strange but the Audessy calibration on the MARANTZ 5008 had the EQs set way to high in the 4k 8k range - no explanation for this as of yet :huh: but I went in manually and tamed those frequencies to a listenable setting....We demo'd some Dave Wenkl jazz recording first, cued up by a musician friend that was there for the debut of the full install - While his eyes were bulging out his wife commented _ very loudly - you've never heard Dave like this before have you babe ? He just shook his head ...:gulp:
Ha the sound was just extremely detailed, snapping snare drums , cymbals just as clear as if they were in the room, bass guitar so tight you could feel it in your bones, horn section so dynamic and crisp it was like sitting in the jazz club sensation ...More when we get this room calibrated :T


----------

